# 99212 vs. G0463



## ccatron (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been looking over some bills that we have been paying and noticed that a hospital outpatient clinic is billing a 99212-99214 along with G0463.  I was thinking that they could only bill one or the other.  Any input would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## pineapplelvr (Oct 6, 2014)

I work at a clinic/hospital where we do provider based billing (PBB) so we use both G0463 (the technical) and a 99212 etc (professional side)


----------

